# Visual Basic > Office Development >  [RESOLVED] Grid-type control for userform in 64 bit

## MartinLiss

Is there a grid-type control like the msflexgrid control that's supported in Excel 64 bit?

----------


## Zvoni

> Is there a grid-type control like the msflexgrid control that's supported in Excel 64 bit?


Not that i know of.
I usually use ListView

----------


## MartinLiss

Thanks Zvoni. I decided to use a worksheet.

----------

